# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  ΛΕΜΒΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ TENDER ΣΕ ΝΕΠΑ

## LAGONISSI

Καλησπέρα σας, μπορεί μια ΝΕΠΑ να λεμβολογήσει τα tender του πλοίου της? Σε περίπτωση που γίνει έλεγχος από την λιμενική αρχή, το tender να έχουν τα σχετικά έγγραφα?

----------


## ionianskipper

Ναι μπορει ειναι η ιδια διαδικασια για την λεμβολογηση ενος σκαφους

----------


## LAGONISSI

> Ναι μπορει ειναι η ιδια διαδικασια για την λεμβολογηση ενος σκαφους


Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σας.

----------


## mangos

Όχι, η ΝΕΠΑ εταιρείες, έχουν σαν μοναδικό σκοπό την κυριότητα και την εκμετάλλευση επαγγελματικών σκαφών του νόμου 2743/99, ή την διαχείριση τους.

Κατ επέκτασιν, δεν γίνεται να αποκτήσουν την κυριότητα σκαφών αναψυχής, και σε περίπτωση λεμβολόγησης ενός τέντερ, τότε παύει να είναι τέντερ, αλλά γίνεται αυτόνομο σκάφος αναψυχής.

Μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στον προϊστάμενο των λεμβολογίων Πειραιά, στον κύριο Καλογήρου, να σας επιβεβαιώσει αυτό που σας λέω.

Παρόλα αυτά, από λάθος, μπορεί να συμβεί κάποιο λιμεναρχείο να λεμβολογήσει ένα σκάφος σε ΝΕΠΑ εταιρεία. Από λάθος. 
Εδώ έχει εκδοθεί άδεια ναυλομεσίτη σε ΝΕΠΑ, από λάθος φυσικά.

----------


## LAGONISSI

¶ν κατάλαβα καλά δεν λεμβολογούμε. ¶πλα αναγράφουμε το όνομα του πλοίου στο tender και το ΝΠ, και είμαστε οκ σε οποιονδήποτε έλεγχο.

----------


## mangos

Ναι. 
Βέβαια, το tender έχει περιορισμούς στην χρήση: Όταν δέσει το σκάφος σε έναν κόλπο, το tender χρησιμοποιείται για να βγεις στην παραλία, καθώς και εάν δέσεις έξω από ένα λιμάνι, μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για να μπεις στο λιμάνι.

Το tender δεν είναι για να τραβάει ski ας πούμε, ούτε για να κάνεις περιήγηση στους γύρω κόλπους.
Πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή του σκάφους με το tender.

To ποιός τα ελέγχει όλα αυτά, είναι ένα πολύ καλό ερώτημα. Όμως, σε περίπτωση ενός ατυχήματος ας πούμε, θα βρεθείς υπόλογος.

Με τις "ΝΕΠΕΣ" υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά ας πούμε πως το σκάφος ανήκει σε ατομική επιχείρηση, σε ΕΠΕ ή σε άλλη μορφή εταιρείας τέλος πάντων, που δεν υφίσταται το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Και πάλι, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την χρήση του λεμβολογημένου tender.
Εφ όσον το tender λεμβολογηθεί, παύει να έχει περιορισμούς στο που και πως θα πάει, αλλά... δεν παύει να είναι ένα ιδιωτικό σκάφος, το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται από τους πελάτες σου, που νοίκιασαν το επαγγελματικό σκάφος, και (προφανώς) σαν πακέτο στο τι κάνουν οι πελάτες σου στις διακοπές τους με το σκάφος σου, έχει θέμα νομιμότητας.

Κάποιος επαγγελματίας, κουβαλούσε με το λεμβολογημένο tender τους πελάτες του στην ακτή, και τον σταμάτησε το λιμεναρχείο και του έκοψε μεγάλο κοστούμι, γιατί το tender δεν ήταν tender, αλλά ξεχωριστά λεμβολογημένο σκάφος αναψυχής. Εάν δεν ήταν λεμβολογημένο, τότε θα ήταν νόμιμος σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, αλλά κάθε φορά που θα πήγαινε στον παραπέρα κόλπο, πάλι θα ήταν παράνομος!!!

Αυτά, μόνο στην χώρα μας συμβαίνουν, αφού δεν υπάρχει ένας νόμος που να οργανώνει τις πραγματικές ανάγκες της αγοράς, αλλά μια πολυνομία που σε κάνει παράνομο ότι και να κάνεις!

----------


## LAGONISSI

Μέσα στην ασάφεια του πράγματος, είσασταν απόλυτα σαφής. 
Ειδού η απορία. Να λεμβολογήσει κανείς ή να μην λεμβολογήσει? Και το όνομα αυτού βαρκούλα ή tender?  :Wink: 
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------

